# Need Remote Coding Advice - Does anyone know



## JuliMiller (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if remote coding positions are a possibility for a newly certified CPC? Just curious?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 13, 2013)

I have heard of new coders being hired for remote coding positions, but it's the exception, rather than the rule.  

Most remote coders are very experienced individuals who can work independently without supervision or immediate training and support, since real-time questions and answers are challenging when working in a remote situtation.

However, maybe some of the coders on this board who are remote coders could respond as to what their experience was, particularly any who were hired remotely with little or no experience.


----------



## ossierand (Dec 1, 2013)

I have to agree with the above comment as well, remote coders are expected I think to work twice as hard and with no supervision at all and minimal training. Plus you have the production that is expected from you upon two weeks of hiring, so if you are not an experienced coder and not fast enough to read the chart, I would suggest to try working on site for at least two years before venturing into the remote coding contract work.


----------



## lrwhit2 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Remote Coding*

Yes ma'am.. all answers are correct. At least 3 years of experience are required by most. Here is something new out there (from Aviacode, a company that hires remote coders)for coders wanting experience with coding. http://practicode.com/


----------

